# 5 Tools for Managing Vista Firewall.



## anandk (Apr 29, 2007)

Of these, Windows has 4 in-built ones with whose help u can configure and control the FW.

1) *Windows Firewall-Control Panel application*, is the simplest—and the least capable. but with it u can complete routine tasks, such as allowing a program through it or blocking all incoming connections. this link will help u get started .

2) *Windows Firewall-Advanced Security*. this one  is a snap-in and predefined console for Microsoft Management Consosole, offers much more granular control over rules, exceptions, and profiles. more about this here.

3) *The Netsh utility *(in particular, its Firewall and Advfirewall contexts) lets u make firewall settings from a Command Prompt window or a batch program. more info about this utility here.

4) *Group Policy Object Editor *(available only in Business, Enterprise, and Ultimate editions) incorporates the Windows Firewall With Advanced Security snap-in (under Computer Configuration\Windows Settings\Security Settings\Windows Firewall With Advanced Security). In addition, Windows Firewall can be managed with a number of policies, which can be found in Computer Configuration\Administrative Templates\Network\Network Connections\Windows Firewall. some nice info about this here.

5) *Vista Firewall Control *is a good and easy-2-use, 3rd party applications for managing the vista firewall.
*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/vistafirewallcontrol.jpg
homepage : *sphinx-soft.com/

windowshelp firewall faqs 

*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/vistaulti.gif


----------



## ketanbodas (May 1, 2007)

W have left da firewall settings in default only, and dat is working okay. But will try no5, Thank You.


----------

